# Coachman Waterworks Board Utilities Panel



## Deneen Whitaker

My husband and I bought a used 2009 Coachman Dream-catcher. The water manifold was busted - so we ordered a new one. Husband used old one to put all piping where it belongs. Unfortunately he did not mark where the 3 (I think) hoses connect to. He has everything back together but we can not get fresh water tank to fill so he assumes that he has it hooked up wrong. Does anyone have a Coachman with this type water control panel that could remove panel and take a picture of connections and emai to me so that we can get it put back together correctly? I have searched the web - no help.


----------



## C Nash

Sorry I don't have a Coachman so no help.  Is the water manifold you are speaking of a water valve?  Is it located where the shore water supply connects to the Coach?


----------



## Deneen Whitaker

It is where the water hose connects to the camper....it has several settings - like this - 


connects to back of this

I know he got all the connections back on valve correctly because it took them off old valve and put on new valve at same time - but there are 3 hoses that run from all the pipes that connect to valve then connect to other hoses in camper - one is the flush for black water tank - we is to run off city water - we assume the other is tank fill - but not matter how he connects it - we can  not get tank to fill.  That is our problem.  Not a problem as long as we have hook ups - but most of our camping will be at deer lease and we have no water supply - have to take it with us.  Any suggestions would help....


----------



## C Nash

Short of just tracing out where the water lines go I am no help.  Where does the water go when on fill?  Should be able to hear where it goes.  Do you have a place to fill the tank without going thru the valve.  I know my HR has the valve but also a fill door for fresh water tank.  Have you tried contacting Coachman?


----------



## Deneen Whitaker

I have not  found a separate tank fill other than just the one that goes through the valve.  I took your advice and found Coachman Website and sent them an email.  Maybe they will be able to help.  Thank you for trying to help!


----------



## C Nash

No problem Deneen just wish I could have been able to tell you exactly what to do


----------

